# help please



## florida2001 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi I'm not sure if any one will be able to help just after a bit of advice
My doughter is 13 months old and has always been a big eater every last bit of food he would eat.
The problem is it has always been fairly puréed as she hates lumpy textures, obviously we have gradually added in lumps etc.
The past couple of weeks she has suddenly changed she won't eat a thing every time me or his dad try feeding her she just pushes everything out with her tongue. It's driving us insane and I'm worried she is not eating enough, everyone keeps saying she will eat when she is hungry but it just doesn't seem to happen.
The only thing she eats is bread with cream cheese or peanut butter and banana, but I need her to eat vegetable and other food. How to make this happend.

How do I know she is or she is not hungry? Yesterdays I made veggies with beef and cheese, she barely ate, then I gave her pice of bread with cream cheese and she ate it. what should I do

thank you


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I tended to follow the baby led weaning principles. I decide what to offer and when. They decide what to eat and how much. 

Is s/he still breastfeeding? If so then you don't need to worry too much about nutrients. And most young children don't eat a huge variety of vegetables. Babies taste buds are still maturing and many vegetables can taste very bitter to them until they are a bit older. You could try offering the ones which tend to be sweeter - carrots, corn, peas. 

Another thing is that it can take ten or more tastes of a food before they like it. So just keep offering what you are eating and try not to worry too much about the volume. It's all part of the learning process. Neither of mine are much in the way of table food before they were two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Agree, eating at this age is to help them get comfortable handling a variety of textures, to get used to the tastes of family food, to socialize with others around food, but as my son got older (1.5?) he was eating quite a lot and wasn't too discriminating. Then he got very very picky. I learned to stop catering to him so much when he started fights over things like shapes of pasta. It is very important to just put any reasonable food in front of your child, then let them try it, anything you as a family eat. Kids change and they may take many small tries over a long time to fully adopt any food. It took my son perhaps 10 years to eat mashed potato, and not because we never ate it. Don't stress about fruits vs veg, just a variety of tastes, textures, colours etc. My son liked frozen peas around that age.


----------



## florida2001 (Dec 11, 2016)

thanks for reply ! I am still nursing her, usually 2-3 times day. The problem is she won't fall asleep on her own. The first nap time is sometimes fine as she fall asleep in the car seat if I am on the way, but otherwise when we are home she never goes nap or sleep without breast. Any advice here? How to teach 13 months old settle herself down on her own.

You are right, I do not won't push her food. I offer her every day variety so she can choose. the thing is she takes only bite here and there. how should I know she has enough ? sometimes I give her veggies, meat and she take only few bites refusing more, but then thinking she is still hungry I give her bread with cream cheese or banana and all food is gone. I do not want her to be picky and waiting for specific food only.

thx


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

You know she's getting enough if she is gaining weight 

I would not be trying to get a 13mo to go to sleep on their own if it's not happening naturally. They are too young IMO. My 4yo still feeds to sleep most nights and we still lie with our 6yo until she is asleep. Bedtime is one of their favourite times of day and they will ask to go to bed if they start getting tired. I love that they have such positive sleep associations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*For us*

what worked was having my hubby put my son to bed (I was trying to break the nursing to sleep thing). Not only was my kid huge (it was hard on my back) but the nursing would go on without end and he was no longer falling asleep I was just like a great big human lovey/pacifier. He was still getting attention just not nursing.


----------



## lilgreg (Jan 19, 2018)

My hubby is too supportive in feeding food. He always make funny foods that my kid loves and make him eat.


----------

